# Structured cabling estimating software??



## Little volts (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi all, I was just curious to what everyone is using to estimate their Structured cabling projects? Dont want to spend the huge $ just yet though if possible.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Unlike electrical, I have never been on a job that has been the same or even close enough. Now if you are running conduit, that is the same as electrical, and if you are doing 100's of jacks, you might have a number for that...

But when someone calls me to install another drop in an office server room, it is never the same...

Cheers
John


----------



## V8BoatBuilder (Feb 20, 2013)

We used Simply Reliable Smart Office, but are now using D-Tools. There are some others like Portal and QuoteWekrs.


----------



## Little volts (Sep 14, 2017)

V8BoatBuilder said:


> We used Simply Reliable Smart Office, but are now using D-Tools. There are some others like Portal and QuoteWekrs.


Cheers. I ended up finding an estimating spreadsheet specifically designed for estimating Communications/Structured cabling. Its brilliant and covers all tray, conduit etc. and was nowhere near the cost of software.


----------



## V8BoatBuilder (Feb 20, 2013)

Little volts said:


> Cheers. I ended up finding an estimating spreadsheet specifically designed for estimating Communications/Structured cabling. Its brilliant and covers all tray, conduit etc. and was nowhere near the cost of software.


Cool! Do you mind sharing what it is? I'm always looking for a better mousetrap.


----------



## Little volts (Sep 14, 2017)

V8BoatBuilder said:


> Cool! Do you mind sharing what it is? I'm always looking for a better mousetrap.


Comms Consult | Communications cabling estimating spreadsheet template


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

@Little volts I need you to do us a solid. Click your avatar and select Account Settings and complete the data field for Electrical Trade please.
Else it keeps ringing bells in the background telling moderators you're posting without being vetted.
Thanks and stay safe.


----------

